

Lets Give Karen -The bus monitor- H Klein A Vacation - youssefsarhan
http://www.indiegogo.com/loveforkarenhklein?c=home

======
michaelcampbell
This video (and 2 others) are now in the hands of the Greece NY police dept.
The last I heard (on CNN this morning) was that Karen was not pressing charges
since she never felt "threatened". The police are continuing to investigate
the case in case she decides to change her mind, and urge everyone to not go
all vigilante.

